# Sat Nav and Drive Computer



## decker1970 (Nov 26, 2009)

I recently bought an Australian Build 2008 z80 Nissan Murano. It has Sat Nav and Reverse Camera, but some of the function on the console seem to be disabled? The Economy button and maintanence buttons don't seem to do anything and only access the Sat Nav screen. How to I access the generic Drive computer functions such as Distance to Empty, L/100km etc? Oh and where to I put the CD for the Sat Nav if I want to upgrade maps??


----------



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have an 09 Murano and the DTE is on the console under settings. I am trying to update my nav as well. I learned that for the 09's you order an activation number and then the dealer can upload the new system for you. There is no access for a disc to update it yourself although I heard that older models may have had this option. Sorry I couldn't be any more help.


----------

